# Diawa Ballstic SA-BS 35-405G:4.05M cast wt. 4-12 oz



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

a like new rod, I cast it a few times but never fished it . Bought as a back up rod.
$ 300.00 plus shipping.


----------



## ARH1956 (Apr 9, 2012)

If you accept PP G&S and can get me shipping price options to 36203 I'd be interested.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

ARH1956 said:


> If you accept PP G&S and can get me shipping price options to 36203 I'd be interested.


I will be back in touch.


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> a like new rod, I cast it a few times but never fished it . Bought as a back up rod.
> $ 300.00 plus shipping.
> View attachment 68461
> View attachment 68461
> ...


I’ll give you $320 and pay shipping, 14158129619 is my phone number. Thanks


don brinson said:


> a like new rod, I cast it a few times but never fished it . Bought as a back up rod.
> $ 300.00 plus shipping.
> View attachment 68461
> View attachment 68461
> ...





don brinson said:


> a like new rod, I cast it a few times but never fished it . Bought as a back up rod.
> $ 300.00 plus shipping.
> View attachment 68461
> View attachment 68461
> ...





don brinson said:


> I will be back in touch.


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> a like new rod, I cast it a few times but never fished it . Bought as a back up rod.
> $ 300.00 plus shipping.
> View attachment 68461
> View attachment 68461
> ...


How do you want me to pay?


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

ARH1956 said:


> If you accept PP G&S and can get me shipping price options to 36203 I'd be interested.


Sorry, I have been out of touch for the last 10 days or so. Taking care of issues that have me selling my drum gear. 
ARI1956 , I did send you a message. Not sure if you read it or not. You were first to express interest in the rod. 
Its yours if you still want it. 
$ 300 plus $50 for shipping and insurance. I found a tube in my barn I can ship it in.


----------



## don brinson (Apr 8, 2011)

Please mark as sold


----------



## Damon Tan (Jul 20, 2021)

don brinson said:


> Please mark as sold


Sold, thanks for the transaction


----------

